# review questions



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

hi 
have a review tommorrow after miscarriage (ICSI) 

I have asked for tests and have had some advice on what tests to ask for, can anyone tell me what questions i should be asking tommoorow about the treatment/ miscarriage.

any help would be great


----------

